# Emigranci na KDEPIM-4.7

## Xywa

Witam,

Przy dzisiejszym --sync-u dostałem takiego newsa:

 *Quote:*   

> We are pleased to announce the upcoming stabilization of KDE 4.7.3. 
> 
> In general the upgrade of KDE from 4.6.5 to 4.7.3 should be unproblematic.
> 
> However, if you are using the KDEPIM application suite (i.e., akregator,
> ...

 

Używam b.mocno kmail (ponad 20tys. maili), knode, kontact, korganizer i zamierzam wyemigrować na nowe kde 4.7, więc pytanie do bardziej zaawansowanych - Zalecana jest migracja wg tego przewodnika:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDEPIM-4.7_upgrade

[1] Czy bezpieczniej będzie użyć migratora, czy może ręcznie kopiować pliki?

[2] W tej chwili mam blokujące się pakiety, który odinstalować?

```
[blocks B      ] kde-base/akonadi:4 ("kde-base/akonadi:4" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.7.3)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/libkdepim:4 ("kde-base/libkdepim:4" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.7.3)
```

----------

## Xywa

Po całej straconej nocce i pół dnia dzisia - mocno ODRADZAM przejście na nowego kmaila i KDEPIM 4.7.3. Jeżeli po migracji chcecie stracić dostęp do starcyh maili, mieć powolny program pocztowy z którym nawet czterordzeniowy i7 ledwo daje rade, to możecie spróbować.

Ostanie wieści z forum KDE:

http://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=20

kmail migration failed + interactive fails

KMAIL - Lost all email during conversion

Please, leave KMail on old mailboxes!!!

kmail2 - where is the mail??

KDEPIM 4.7.3 - Not ready for consumption (again) ???

http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=98067&hilit=kmail

I mój ulubiony cytat:

 *Quote:*   

> Well, I updated Fedora 15 to 16 and loosed my e-mail. KMail was my default e-mail client for years, and suddenly it stopped to work!!! I do not need this F..NG cool features, I just need old plain text mailboxes and working mail client.
> 
> Akonadi may be cool stuff but very, very stupid when applied to mail fetching and storing. Use it for internal KDE stuff but LEAVE MY MAIL ALONE!!! IN PLAIN TEXT FILE in old good mbox format! Thanks to God, Kmail2 did not erased old data!
> 
> To be honest, it is just "scream of despair". I want to beat the **** of that young and stupid programmer who implemented such a "brilliant" idea.

 

----------

## gexcite

Hmm,

A że tak spytam: jakim cudem?

Na Kamila2 przeniosłem się już jakiś czas temu. Owszem, magiczne skrypty do przeprowadzki to pomyłka, musiałem ręcznie pozakładać od nowa konta pocztowe. Ale maile dalej są trzymane w taki sam sposób jak poprzednio, tyle że w innej lokalizacji, no i trzeba było je ręcznie skopiować. Sam Kmail ma sporo niedoróbek, ale daje się żyć.

----------

## Jacekalex

Co Wy macie za problem z kmailem?

Kmail trzyma maile w skrzynkach maildir w folderze:

~/.kde4/share/apps/kmail/mail:

```
ls -l ~/.kde4/share/apps/kmail/mail

razem 24

drwxr-xr-x. 5 user:grupa 4096 12-10 17:29 drafts

drwxr-xr-x. 5 user:grupa 4096 12-10 17:29 inbox

drwxr-xr-x. 5 user:grupa 4096 12-10 17:29 outbox

drwxr-xr-x. 5 user:grupa 4096 11-21 19:01 sent-mail

drwxr-xr-x. 5 user:grupa 4096 12-10 17:29 templates

drwxr-xr-x. 5 user:grupa 4096 12-08 02:48 trash
```

Każdy z tych folderów ma format skrzynki maildir, i można go skopiować nie tylko między Kmailami, 

ale również np do skrzynek obsługiwanych przez Dovecota lub Couriera.

Sznurek: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maildir

W dodatku ten format jest przynajmniej standardem opisanym w RFC, a nie folklorem danego programu, jak w Thunderbirdzie czy Outlooku.

A kopiowanie folderów, to raczej wykonalna sprawa, zarówno recznie, jak i np Rsynciem (w Grsyncu można to wyklikać ).

Osobiście raczej zatrudniłbym Dovecota do poczty, a nowego Kmaila i inne programy podpiąłbym do niego przez IMAP.

Pobieranie nowych maili  zostawiłbym fetchmailowi,  najlepiej sie do tego nadaje.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

